# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: Unable to connect to any of the specified MySQL hosts

## Farshid007

سلام دوستان
من برنامه نویس سی شارپ هستم 
می خوام با نرم افزار به ما اس کیو ال کانکت بشم اما این خطا رو می داد:
Unable to connect to any of the specified MySQL hosts.
رفتم دنبالش و فهمیدم  ما اس کیو ال فقط به localHost اجازه می ده پ باید remote access رو فعال کنیم
اما چجوری؟

----------


## miladamirzadeh

سلام. به طور پیش فرض بله. باید از اون کلاینتی که می خوای کانکت شی اجازه داشته باشی.
یه سر به این بزن:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1584612

همچنین می تونی از لینک زیر هم استفاده کنی:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/grant.html

----------


## سعید صابری

user که در mysql نعریف کنید باید قابلیت اتصال از راه دور را دارا باشد
میتونید از راهنمای سایت mysql استفاده کنید
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/create-user.html

CREATE USER 'Ans'@'%';

----------


## Farshid007

تو سی پنل قسمت Remote mysql
این رو اضافه کردم:
%.%.%.%
اینجوری حل نمی شه؟

----------


## Farshid007

تو سی پنل یوزر درست کردن که اینجوری چیزی نمی پرسه!
پس اینهایی که شما میگید رو کجا اعمال کنم؟؟؟

----------


## miladamirzadeh

من با سی پنل کار نکردم. اینا کوئری MySQL می باشد. باید به دیتابیس وصل شی و این کوئری ها رو اجرا کنی. ضمناً فایروال سرور باید اجازه ی دسترسی ریموت رو هم بده.

----------


## سعید صابری

چیزی که من گفتم باید در Mysql اعمال کرد توسط یک کوئری یا نرم افزارهای مدیریت mysql.
ولی شاید هم از تنظیمات سرور باشه. این اعمال کنید بیبینیم چی می شود.

----------


## Farshid007

Access denied; you need the CREATE USER privilege for this operation

#1044 - Access denied for user 'mehrboxi'@'localhost' to database 'dbname'
ببینید بچه ها من که نیمیتونم ریموت کنم به سرور بعد تو MySQL اجرا کنم!سرور اختصاص من نیست که!
حالا اونو ول کنید الان خودم یه خورده باهاش ور رفتم و پرت رو هم به کانکشن استرینگ دادم این خطا رو می ده:

 Connection unexpectedly terminated

----------


## miladamirzadeh

دیتابیسی که سرویس دهنده ها در اختیار می ذارند واسه کار لوکاله. با پشتیبانیشون هماهنگ کن. هر کاربری که می خواهد کاربر بسازه با CREATE Privilege رو داشته باشه یا موقع ساخته شدن اون کاربر بهش GRANT OPTION داده باشن!
در مورد 



> Connection unexpectedly terminated


به نظر من مشکل فایرواله. MySQL وقتی تعداد کانکشناش از یه حدی بگذره دیگه اجازه ی اتصال بیشتر نمی ده.(این مقدار جز تنظیمات سروره. پیش فرض 100 تاست.)

----------


## miladamirzadeh

راستی ابزار اتصال به MySQL ات چیه؟ PHPMyAdmin؟

----------


## سعید صابری

فکر کنم نظر دوستمون [QUOTE=miladamirzadeh;1592435] درست باشه چون ایشون بیشتر با سرور سر و کار دارند! ولی من کارم با شبکه های محلی است و اصولا application .

----------


## Farshid007

> راستی ابزار اتصال به MySQL ات چیه؟ PHPMyAdmin؟


تو سی پنل بله

----------


## Farshid007

> دیتابیسی که سرویس دهنده ها در اختیار می ذارند واسه کار لوکاله. با پشتیبانیشون هماهنگ کن. هر کاربری که می خواهد کاربر بسازه با CREATE Privilege رو داشته باشه یا موقع ساخته شدن اون کاربر بهش GRANT OPTION داده باشن!
> در مورد 
> به نظر من مشکل فایرواله. MySQL وقتی تعداد کانکشناش از یه حدی بگذره دیگه اجازه ی اتصال بیشتر نمی ده.(این مقدار جز تنظیمات سروره. پیش فرض 100 تاست.)


این همون متنی که پس از گفتگو پشتیبانی جواب داد:



> پورت پیشفرض MySQL ، 3306 بوده و سرور نیز بر روی آن استوار است .
> 
> شما میتوانید مشکل فوق را در وب سایت barnamenevis.org مطرح و جواب پرسش خود را بابید .

----------


## miladamirzadeh

سوال اینه. آیا شما می تونی به MySQL وصل شی؟ (یعنی مشکل دسترسی و اتصال رو برطرف کردی؟) یا اصلاً وصل نمی شی؟
اگر وصل می شی این پیغام Connection terminated unexpectedly کی میاد؟
کانکتور شما چیه؟
ODBC یا از MySQL Connector Net استفاده می کنی؟
اگر از ODBC استفاده کنی می تونی سرور رو تو کنترل پنل تست کنی.

----------


## Farshid007

با تشکر فراوان
مشکل من تو وصل شدن هست
Connector رو از سایت خود MySQL دانلود کردم و رفرنس Mysql.Data رو فراخوانی کردم و با MySQLConnection می خواهم وصل بشم!
وقتی پرت 2082 (با همین پرت سی پنل بالا میاد)رو می دم خطای:
Connection terminated unexpectedly
وقتی پرت 3306 (یا پرت دیگری )رو می دم خطای:
Unable to connect to any of the specified MySQL hosts.
رخ می دهد.
با این connection string:
Server=176.9.3.119;Port=3306;Database=mehrboxi_far  shid;Uid=mehrboxi_f;Pwd=******;

به نظر خودم مشکل از کانکشن استرینگ هستش
چون من پارسال یه بار وصل شدم با یه کانکشن استرینگ دیگه اما هر کاری می کنم یادم نمی اد

----------


## miladamirzadeh

کانکشن استرینگ مشکل نداره غیر از:



> Database=mehrboxi_far  shid


این فاصله ی اضافی چیه؟

و اما. سرور که پینگ میشه. اما کانکت timeout می خوره. یعنی کسی اونور گوش نمی ده اصلا! فایروال بازه اما کسی نیست که گوش بده. وقتی من تحت شل می خوام وصل شم ای پیغام رو می گیرم:

ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '176.9.3.119' (10060)

بعید می دونم همچین کاری کرده باشن که تحت وب یه پورت معروف رو باز بذارن. مشکل از اونان. باید قانعشون کنی که کسی اونور گوش نمی ده. برای اثباتشم می تونی از نرم افزار PuTTy استفاده کنی.
از telnet آدرس و پورت سرور رو وارد کن. اگه از طرف سرور پیامی گرفتی معلومه یکی اونور گوش می ده.
http://share.pho.to/3h7A

----------


## Farshid007

اون فاصله تو هیمنجا ایجاد شده بخاطر شکستن کد رخ داده!
حالا هاستی سراغ دارین این جور چیز میزاش درست کار کنه؟

----------


## miladamirzadeh

نظرت راجع به هاست ایران چیه؟ البته من برای یه سایت معمولی بدون دیتابیس باهاشون کار کردم. پشتیبانی خوبی داشتند. حتماً این امکانات رو در اختیار می ذارن. اما قیمتاشون بالاست. شاید VPS هم انتخاب خوبی باشه. بسته به سایز کارت داره.

----------

